# Finally got round to detailing the gtr



## stokegtrlad (Apr 30, 2017)

So after owning the car a few months I thought it was about time do the detail on her ... 

I corrected around 90% of the defects with a a 2 stage polish using the rupes 15 the mini and finally the ibrid used menzerna 400 compound to correct then the menzerna 3500 to finish ... 

All surfaces were sealed using array of products 

Glass - gyeon view 
Plastics - gtechniq Matt dash ab
Leather - gtechniq leather guard 
Rubbers - swissvax seal feed 
Calipers and exhaust tips - kamikaze stance rim coat (didn't do the wheels as my Advan gt wheels will be here next week)
Paint was treated to 2 coats of swissvax crystal rock 

Here's a few photos of the process 


A few other small jobs I did was debadge the nissan badge .. clean the undertray and fit stainless bolts and washers.... And put the new plates on put a bigger size on the back hide marks where the old plate had been scratching the paint ..

Will ad some better pics when the sun shows up ...

Happy cleaning 









































































































































































































































Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Teix777 (Dec 28, 2015)

Mate that's great work, how long did that take you in all? Looking forward to seeing the rest of the pics! :thumbsup:

Did you do anything with the paint before claying (ironx or something?) and which clay did you use? 

I used menzerna when I detailed my baby, it's good stuff and I liked the results. Keep up the good work!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I do this literally every sat 

Looks great but take the stickers off.


----------



## A12DY B (Sep 25, 2011)

great job there


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

ace work chap!!! gtr geoff would love a collaboration


----------



## stokegtrlad (Apr 30, 2017)

Teix777 said:


> Mate that's great work, how long did that take you in all? Looking forward to seeing the rest of the pics!
> 
> Did you do anything with the paint before claying (ironx or something?) and which clay did you use?
> 
> I used menzerna when I detailed my baby, it's good stuff and I liked the results. Keep up the good work!


Yes mate sorry I missed adding the chemical decontamination stages I used iron x and gyeon tar and glue remover 


Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## stokegtrlad (Apr 30, 2017)

Chronos said:


> ace work chap!!! gtr geoff would love a collaboration


Thanks mate 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## stokegtrlad (Apr 30, 2017)

A12DY B said:


> great job there


Thanks mate 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## stokegtrlad (Apr 30, 2017)

matty32 said:


> I do this literally every sat
> 
> Looks great but take the stickers off.


Thanks mate and the Stickers on these wheels or the new ones? 



Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dazsw (May 26, 2017)

NIce to see anothger detailer in the house 

How do you find the rim coat mate?

Been using C5 on the wheels for customers for a while and used some other stuff, but not happy with any of them tbh.


----------



## stokegtrlad (Apr 30, 2017)

Dazsw said:


> NIce to see anothger detailer in the house
> 
> How do you find the rim coat mate?
> 
> Been using C5 on the wheels for customers for a while and used some other stuff, but not happy with any of them tbh.


Tbh mate it's the first time using it myself I always used c5 but fancied a change and like you say never was that really impressed with c5 ... my first impressions with application were good went on and came off great and the bottle is still nearly full witch is nice at 60 or 70 quid a bottle lol 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisgtr35 (Jan 29, 2017)

Well worth the time spent it looks awesome


----------



## stokegtrlad (Apr 30, 2017)

chrisgtr35 said:


> Well worth the time spent it looks awesome


Thanks pal 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Camb (Jan 23, 2016)

Looking good! What's the process for getting the exhaust tips off?

Cheers


----------



## Chippy_Jersey (Apr 3, 2017)

How easy is it to remove the exhaust tips, is it an under tray off job?


----------

